# Sex after heat attack???



## Jdub (Jun 16, 2019)

I had a Non-ST-Elevation Myocardial Infarction not too long ago. Basically, a mild heart attack caused by high blood pressure. Since then, I've noticed that occasionally, I will just go soft right in the middle of sex. And then other times, I won't be able to finish at all. Has anyone else had a heart attack and had sexual issues afterwards? Is there anything I can do to improve the situation? (I am already trying to improve my cardio) Or do I just need to be patient and everything will come back in time?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Jdub said:


> I had a Non-ST-Elevation Myocardial Infarction not too long ago. Basically, a mild heart attack caused by high blood pressure. Since then, I've noticed that occasionally, I will just go soft right in the middle of sex. And then other times, I won't be able to finish at all. Has anyone else had a heart attack and had sexual issues afterwards? Is there anything I can do to improve the situation? (I am already trying to improve my cardio) Or do I just need to be patient and everything will come back in time?


The going soft in the middle is likely from the relationship stuff you’re going through. From your last thread, I don’t think your heart’s into sex. By that I mean the mind movies involving your wife.

For the medical end of things, your doctor is the better source of info.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Meds for heart conditions can cause ED. You should ask your doctor.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Meds for heart conditions can cause ED. You should ask your doctor.


Speaking as a male with a very healthy heart, his description matches perfectly my own experiences if I let my mind go uncomfortable places when having sex with my wife. I’m 66 and could still easily go twice daily, but the balloon can deflate very easily, very frustratingly, if I let my mind go the wrong places.

He’s apparently capable of a firm erection. I don’t think that fits the typical description of ED.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Meds for heart conditions can cause ED. You should ask your doctor.


I agree as asking the doc would be my first step as if they say the meds COULD cause it, then at least you know.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I agree as asking the doc would be my first step as if they say the meds COULD cause it, then at least you know.


H has heart disease. It’s either ED or me. He says it’s ED.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

TexasMom1216 said:


> H has heart disease. It’s either ED or me. He says it’s ED.


I have a feeling I’d pick you, er, I mean, my wife if it was a choice of intimacy vs greater risk of heart attack. Guess it depends upon how much greater, but I wouldn’t take such news lying down. So to speak.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Casual Observer said:


> I have a feeling I’d pick you, er, I mean, my wife if it was a choice of intimacy vs greater risk of heart attack. Guess it depends upon how much greater, but I wouldn’t take such news lying down. So to speak.


Um. No. He says he doesn’t need ED meds because he isn’t turned on by me but because of the meds he’s taking for his heart. I am skeptical. I did not ask him to choose. I guess my wording wasn’t clear.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Um. No. He says he doesn’t need ED meds because he isn’t turned on by me but because of the meds he’s taking for his heart. I am skeptical. I did not ask him to choose. I guess my wording wasn’t clear.


There are very specific warnings on ED meds about not using if taking nitrates for heart conditions. A lot of BP meds CAUSE ED


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> There are very specific warnings on ED meds about not using if taking nitrates for heart conditions. A lot of BP meds CAUSE ED


His cardiologist said it’s ok. We’re watching all of it very carefully. I read up on the med combinations as well to be sure they’re safe. The ED meds aren’t dangerous for his heart. I just wish he didn’t need them. I strongly suspect it’s not the heart meds that are causing the problem.


----------



## Jdub (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeah, I can get it up. So most likely not ED. When I first got home from the hospital we did it the next day and it was ok. It varied the next few weeks and then it seemed to get better after a med change. But now it seems as if it'll just happen out of the blue. Maybe once or twice a month. (we average 20 times per month) It's just frustrating. But yes, I guess that it could be partly caused by what happened with my wife, but it never happened before the heart attack though. I have talked to my doc a few times and like I said, he changed the meds. But I don't typically trust doctors because they never just fix the issue. They seem to like to toy around with things and it takes months and a bunch of appointments to get anything done. I do have a box of viagra and I have taken it on occasion just to test it. But since I never know when this is going to happen, I can't just take a pill. When I have taken it I get abnormally hard. I now will take a half pill if I know that we are going to have sex and I want to be extra hard, but I normally don't need it.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Jdub said:


> Yeah, I can get it up. So most likely not ED. When I first got home from the hospital we did it the next day and it was ok. It varied the next few weeks and then it seemed to get better after a med change. But now it seems as if it'll just happen out of the blue. Maybe once or twice a month. (we average 20 times per month) It's just frustrating. But yes, I guess that it could be partly caused by what happened with my wife, but it never happened before the heart attack though. I have talked to my doc a few times and like I said, he changed the meds. But I don't typically trust doctors because they never just fix the issue. They seem to like to toy around with things and it takes months and a bunch of appointments to get anything done. I do have a box of viagra and I have taken it on occasion just to test it. But since I never know when this is going to happen, I can't just take a pill. When I have taken it I get abnormally hard. I now will take a half pill if I know that we are going to have sex and I want to be extra hard, but I normally don't need it.


One possible reason you’re having more issues with mental imagery regarding the past is because the heart attack introduced mortality to you. Time is not your friend. You wonder if this is it, if things with your wife won’t get any better, if you’re wasting precious time with someone who doesn’t feel the same way about honesty and integrity as you do.

_IF_ that’s the case, talk with her about it. It’s possible you’re keeping a lot of stuff to yourself. Let her know and understand what you’re going through, and that it’s time, if it is, for you to draw some boundaries, some rules, for going forward together.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

I have a heart condition where stress causes the aorta to contract, restricting blood-flow to the heart for which I have to spray medical nitroglycerin in order for it not to escalate to a point where the heart tissue gets damaged due to a lack of oxygen. It's in effect a heart attack, but the cause is known and the nitroglycerin works albeit that it leaves me with a headache that incapacitates me for several hours. It's unfortunately a sword hanging over my head as it's exacerbated by age and stress levels, neither playing in my favor as time passes. I also suffer from hypertension.

This was all a long way of saying that I have suffered a sudden infarction during sex before and have not lost erectile function. I suspect that you it's more your damaged relationship with your wife and your metaphysical broken heart that causes this as opposed to your physical heart and blood pressure.

I am no physician though and I think bringing everything in context up with a doctor or better yet, cardiologists would give you more informed clarity than we can hope to do.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

If you get on the Benazepril HCl for BP my guess is no ED issues. I have been on it a long time and am Mr. boner. Only side effect I have ever noticed is I get really bad dry mouth at night from it (I take it at night). Keep water nearby and/or Biotine.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Jdub said:


> Yeah, I can get it up. So most likely not ED. When I first got home from the hospital we did it the next day and it was ok. It varied the next few weeks and then it seemed to get better after a med change. But now it seems as if it'll just happen out of the blue. Maybe once or twice a month. (we average 20 times per month) It's just frustrating. But yes, I guess that it could be partly caused by what happened with my wife, but it never happened before the heart attack though. I have talked to my doc a few times and like I said, he changed the meds. But I don't typically trust doctors because they never just fix the issue. They seem to like to toy around with things and it takes months and a bunch of appointments to get anything done. I do have a box of viagra and I have taken it on occasion just to test it. But since I never know when this is going to happen, I can't just take a pill. When I have taken it I get abnormally hard. I now will take a half pill if I know that we are going to have sex and I want to be extra hard, but I normally don't need it.


You've also posted in your other thread about your 5 suicide attempts and how you've figured out that it's not that you actually want yourself dead, but you want that part of yourself that's connected to the feelings if distrust and betrayal dead. So yeah, you've got to get your mind fixed before trying to worry about issues caused by heart meds or conditions. It's also not unreasonable to think that stress might have had something to do with your heart issues.

Did you read the links I provided for Dr. Minwalla? Here it is again- Minwalla Model. You might find some comfort in knowing that what you're experiencing is not unusual. And Lord knows you need some comfort right now.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> His cardiologist said it’s ok. We’re watching all of it very carefully. I read up on the med combinations as well to be sure they’re safe. The ED meds aren’t dangerous for his heart. I just wish he didn’t need them. I strongly suspect it’s not the heart meds that are causing the problem.


Well I suppose this is OT. But if the cardiologist says "its ok", what does the doctor say about the meds and sexual function? I sometimes think most doctors seem to think when a person is over a certain age, sex isn't a need anymore. And if your husband needs ED meds to function, there is no shame in that. As we age, we all encounter limitations to our functioning in many ways, sex included. I will use whatever science provides to continue a full featured life as long as possible, doesn't bother the wife at all. BTW, making an issue of ED meds with a man is a sure way to increase the problem. It is already bugging the h3ll out of him whether he shows it or not.

The treating physician needs to know all of the things that are impacting quality of life for the patient AND the spouse, and address those needs by bringing other specialists into the discussion if it is outside their area of knowledge.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Jdub said:


> Yeah, I can get it up. So most likely not ED.


Going soft in the saddle before ejaculation is also ED, as in Erectile Dysfunction. Your erection isn't performing normally.



Jdub said:


> But since I never know when this is going to happen, I can't just take a pill.


Ask you doctor about low-dose "daily" Cialis ( 2.5 or 5mg ). When taken every day it works 24/7. No need to schedule anything. It won't work unless and until you are aroused. Meanwhile, improve your physical condition, get as fit as you are able,


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

The big culprit with heart meds that cause ED is beta blockers (metoprolol, carvedilol, labetalol, atenolol, propranolol, etc).

Losing an erection is still ED.

The meds you need to watch out for with ED meds are long acting nitrates (Isordil, Imdur).

Nitroglycerin will give you a headache but it will also give you an erection. I learned this many years ago when I was having hemorrhoids and one of my colleagues suggested a compounded nitroglycerin cream.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

OK so I had the widow maker. Was in a coma for a week. The heart attack left deficits, and through diet, exercise and medication, I lost 160 pounds and stopped smoking. Yup, that little side effect came at me full force. Losing weight helped get a lot back, however, I was not satisfied with the quality of the erection. My Internist, told me that most men over 60 have quality issues with their erection, after all you are not 20 any longer, plus your body has been through a shock. He put me on a low dose of Cialis. I started having erections of the same quality as I did in my 20-30's.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Also L-Argenine, L-Citruline and 200mg Yohimbi may be of assistance. You know that saying, 
"Cat can't scratch it and a diamond won't cut it" 😜


----------

